# Advice - Samba installation



## me7 (Sep 9, 2010)

What is the best way to install Samba on a freebsd server as a Domain Controller?

Most simple installation.. I just need it to be able to interact with a Windows machine.

Should I use ldap? or just default installation?

Anything will help 

David


----------



## JimW (Sep 9, 2010)

Maybe explain a little more in depth what you need the server to do.

Do you already have an existing Windows Domain? Do you need the server to handle authentication for Windows clients?

Or...

Do you just simply want Windows clients to be able to map a drive to a shared directory on this server?


----------



## me7 (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't have one yet. 

Yes, I'll need it to handle authentication from Windows clients.

It'll all be local.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 9, 2010)

Install the port net/samba34 then follow the documentation for a standalone server.

http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/


----------



## me7 (Sep 9, 2010)

"A standalone server implies no more than the fact that it is not a domain controller and it does not participate in domain control."

I need it to be a Domain Controller. So should I instead follow the directions at http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/FastStart.html#id2556806


----------



## me7 (Sep 10, 2010)

Anyone?


----------

